# So I bought a Tesla style radio so far it's ok



## Mineddt (Aug 14, 2018)

So I bought a Tesla style radio from rhino radios. So far it's ok. Customer service sucks but it's a China company so it takes longer for response. 

I was having issues with the stock radio. So wanted a bit more freedom.

What you guys think


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Price? How was the install? If my MyLink ever dies outside warranty I'll go this kind of route


----------



## Mineddt (Aug 14, 2018)

$430. Install was easy all of it was plug and play. Only thing was getting ac to work but after playing with it it's all good


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Where did you get it from? That's awesome, yet another thing to add to my ever growing list of mods for my Cruze


----------



## Mineddt (Aug 14, 2018)

Chevrolet Cruze 2017 - 2018 10.4


Explore our latest Tesla Style Android Radios. Unique vertical screen, Android system, bluetooth handsfree calling & music, video playback and thousands of apps waiting for you to explore. Description: This Android radio will replace your current radio in your vehicle. It gives your vehicle a...



rhinoradios.com


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Mineddt said:


> Chevrolet Cruze 2017 - 2018 10.4
> 
> 
> Explore our latest Tesla Style Android Radios. Unique vertical screen, Android system, bluetooth handsfree calling & music, video playback and thousands of apps waiting for you to explore. Description: This Android radio will replace your current radio in your vehicle. It gives your vehicle a...
> ...


Been lookin at theses but all the ones i seem to find are for 2016.5-2017. I have a 2018 which year is your car? I know this one says 2017-2018 that you linked just wanna make sure I wouldn't have any issues if I went with this one.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

dwood said:


> Been lookin at theses but all the ones i seem to find are for 2016.5-2017. I have a 2018 which year is your car? I know this one says 2017-2018 that you linked just wanna make sure I wouldn't have any issues if I went with this one.


If your head unit UI looks like a 2017 should be fine. Otherwise no. Different system, different harness.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> If your head unit UI looks like a 2017 should be fine. Otherwise no. Different system, different harness.


 I'll have to look and see, not too familiar with the 2017 UI but im sure i can figure it out. thanks for the quick response!


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> If your head unit UI looks like a 2017 should be fine. Otherwise no. Different system, different harness.


Just looked at some UI pics on google. Mine looks the same as that so I should be good!


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Mineddt said:


> So I bought a Tesla style radio from rhino radios. So far it's ok. Customer service sucks but it's a China company so it takes longer for response.
> 
> I was having issues with the stock radio. So wanted a bit more freedom.
> 
> What you guys think


Any chance you can make a video showing it booting up, using the climate controls, fiddling with apps, etc? I'm looking at getting one. 

For those interested, I did find this link that states this head unit won't work if you're car has the factory amp. - 2016+ Cruze Installation Note


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

I'd also be interested to know if the onboard wifi will still function with this unit. I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## Mineddt (Aug 14, 2018)

Sorry guys have been really busy with work
. Yes wifi still works with the unit but. Sorry to say I have taken it out. And went with a pioneer mdh wt8600nex. It was expensive but such a better user friendly interface. With using pac audio wiring harness. What I didn't like was using the xm radio app. Because when I lose data from onboard wifi I lose radio. So I wanted my standalone xm radio.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Mineddt said:


> Sorry guys have been really busy with work
> . Yes wifi still works with the unit but. Sorry to say I have taken it out. And went with a pioneer mdh wt8600nex. It was expensive but such a better user friendly interface. With using pac audio wiring harness. What I didn't like was using the xm radio app. Because when I lose data from onboard wifi I lose radio. So I wanted my standalone xm radio.
> View attachment 288068


Love the size of that. Is screen position adjustable? How is rear camera quality?


----------



## Mineddt (Aug 14, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Love the size of that. Is screen position adjustable? How is rear camera quality?


Screen is adjustable up and down and tilt for ward and back a bit. Backup camera is perfect. Here look.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Mineddt said:


> Sorry guys have been really busy with work
> . Yes wifi still works with the unit but. Sorry to say I have taken it out. And went with a pioneer mdh wt8600nex. It was expensive but such a better user friendly interface. With using pac audio wiring harness. What I didn't like was using the xm radio app. Because when I lose data from onboard wifi I lose radio. So I wanted my standalone xm radio.
> View attachment 288068


That Pioneer is a much nicer unit by the looks of it, plus you retain your HVAC controls. If wireless Android Auto works, I'm sold. I'd gladly drop nearly three times as much moola on that unit over the tesla style units.


----------



## Mineddt (Aug 14, 2018)

nathanroe72 said:


> That Pioneer is a much nicer unit by the looks of it, plus you retain your HVAC controls. If wireless Android Auto works, I'm sold. I'd gladly drop nearly three times as much moola on that unit over the tesla style units.


Yes the wifi works great. I'm glad I did it. The Tesla style is a bit finicky. It wasn't bad but in would rather see a bigger manufacture them so they can be refined.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

That's pretty sweet! I really prefer the look of the original Tesla style unit though. Too bad the software wasn't up to snuff.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

If you have a spare PSU and feel like messing around, you should see if you can get "Head Unit Reloaded Android Auto" running on the tesla-style unit. You can find instructions on XDA. If the Radio is running regular Android, it should work. Then theoretically you could use AA for maps, radio and most media, etc. Wouldn't have to rely on hotspot every time. They have an apple workaround too, but I see the android icon in your pic 

imo the Pioneer looks pretty good, but the Tesla style looks great. It's a shame, as it's clear from your pics, that the pioneer has the way better software. Personally, I am very happy with the stock radio in my '17 and the AA it comes with. Google Maps + music app of choice cannot be beat. I have replaced two stock radios, one in a 09 Impala and another 11 Elantra, in order to get Google Maps on them via android auto (Sony and JVC unit). The Sony interface is great, the JVC sucks, but both run AA exactly the same. I enjoyed being able to leave the radio stock on the Cruze .


----------



## CACruze76 (Apr 27, 2018)

In regards to this Pioneer unit, when installing in the 2017 Cruze, I have a few questions....

What additional wire adapters did you need for steering wheel controls?
Will existing Reverse camera work with Pioneer unit?
Will existing bluetooth mic and USB outlet work?
Does the existing XM unit and antenna work or do you have to purchase the Pioneer SXM tuner?
According to Crutchfield.com, this unit is not compatible with the 2017 Cruze and will not fit. Are they wrong? What did you do to get it to fit? Looks like Pioneer is single DIN and OEM unit is double DIN.
What about the HVAC controls and other vehicle controls (WIFI, OnStar, etc) that went through the OEM unit... Do they work with this Pioneer unit? Or do you need the iDatalink Maestro RR Interface Module?
Thanks in advance and if there is anything else I missed that you'd like to share. I'm really interested in getting this unit if everything works from the OEM unit and if it truly fits on the 2017 Cruze. I don't want to lose any functions.


----------



## Mineddt (Aug 14, 2018)

CACruze76 said:


> In regards to this Pioneer unit, when installing in the 2017 Cruze, I have a few questions....
> 
> What additional wire adapters did you need for steering wheel controls?
> Will existing Reverse camera work with Pioneer unit?
> ...


In regards to this Pioneer unit, when installing in the 2017 Cruze, I have a few questions....

What additional wire adapters did you need for steering wheel controls?
I used the pac audio rp5-gm51 with the harness rp5-gm52-har and for the dash kit I used *Metra 99-3020 Dash Kit because this unit is a single din*
Will existing Reverse camera work with Pioneer unit? Yes with the harness it will
Will existing bluetooth mic and USB outlet work? 
No your going to have to wire in the mic that came with it USB retention is a no because the unit now is a single USB c port. But I have a mod that I'm working on now I will post pics. When done
Does the existing XM unit and antenna work or do you have to purchase the Pioneer SXM tuner? You will need the sirius xm tuner but you can buy a pack audio sat cable that you can use the existing antenna
According to Crutchfield.com, this unit is not compatible with the 2017 Cruze and will not fit. Are they wrong? What did you do to get it to fit? Looks like Pioneer is single DIN and OEM unit is double DIN. It will fit just takes some parts and you will need to cut out some internal plastic chassis from inside the dash
What about the HVAC controls and other vehicle controls (WIFI, OnStar, etc) that went through the OEM unit... Do they work with this Pioneer unit? Or do you need the iDatalink Maestro RR Interface Module? Okay OnStar and wifi are retained, steering wheel is retained. The onscreen display that showed your ac no but it was useless. IMO. The maestro rr I'm not sure because I didn't use it I'm sure you could use it. 
Other than that it was all plug and play. Except for updating the unit which was a piss poor design from pac. You need to buy the pac-up and follow website on the computer. 
Now the function for like auto lock and etc the settings you had on the my link are still there but if you set it before you unplug your head unit you don't have to worry trying to figure that out. Through the pac up unit. I hope that help.


----------



## Twitch422004 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mineddt said:


> So I bought a Tesla style radio from rhino radios. So far it's ok. Customer service sucks but it's a China company so it takes longer for response.
> 
> I was having issues with the stock radio. So wanted a bit more freedom.
> 
> What you guys think


how do i get this screen display on my radio... the first pic


----------



## ezrabg (Jun 17, 2019)

Did you retain remote-start via Onstar 4G? Thanks!


----------



## CACruze76 (Apr 27, 2018)

Mineddt said:


> In regards to this Pioneer unit, when installing in the 2017 Cruze, I have a few questions....
> 
> Does the existing XM unit and antenna work or do you have to purchase the Pioneer SXM tuner? You will need the sirius xm tuner but you can buy a pack audio sat cable that you can use the existing antenna


Hey! I know it's a delayed response, but do you happen to have the model number to the Pack Audio Sat Cable you used for your setup? I can't seem to locate it online by just the name.


----------



## Mineddt (Aug 14, 2018)

CACruze76 said:


> Hey! I know it's a delayed response, but do you happen to have the model number to the Pack Audio Sat Cable you used for your setup? I can't seem to locate it online by just the name.


Pac sat 01


----------



## Mineddt (Aug 14, 2018)

ezrabg said:


> Did you retain remote-start via Onstar 4G? Thanks!


Sorry for the delay yes


----------

